#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Antena onmi ubiquiti

## Wesleyrosa

Alguem aqui usa antena onmi ubiquiti 13dbi. Esta antena e boua com rocket m5

----------


## alextaws

Sim, desde que esteja em aérea com pouca interferência

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Sim, desde que esteja em aérea com pouca interferência


Vc usa com qual radio

----------


## alextaws

Rocket M5

----------


## flaverson

aqui utilizo com bullet 5.8

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> aqui utilizo com bullet 5.8


E nivel de sinal fica bom em media quantos km

----------


## alextaws

Sinal não vai muito longe com bullet, se colocar um M5 vai mais longe, tenho alguns rocket M5 usado aqui que tirei e coloquei prism, se quiser podemos negociar

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Sinal não vai muito longe com bullet, se colocar um M5 vai mais longe, tenho alguns rocket M5 usado aqui que tirei e coloquei prism, se quiser podemos negociar


Ok em media quantos clientes por radio ?

----------


## Pauloneto

> Alguem aqui usa antena onmi ubiquiti 13dbi. Esta antena e boua com rocket m5


Amigo eu usava uma omni Oiw 5.8 de 12dbi com um Bullet, ping perfeito e sinal bom mesmo em 6km usando airgrid de 27dbi. Troquei esse conjunto pela Omni UBNT de 13dbi com Rocket, resultado: sinal caiu pra todos clientes em pelo menos -10dbm, o cliente de 6km ficou com sinal e datarate horrível, CCQ e sinal dos clientes caiu muito. Eu não recomendo!!

----------


## alextaws

Algo errado tinha, pois não é pra cair o sinal, algo estava com defeito, mais cada cenário é um caso diferente, já aqui pra mim como disse antes, ficou muito melhor

----------

